# New DKNY doggy bed



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked up a new DKNY doggy bed for the pups on Tuesday. I think they like it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my they are SO cute! :love2: Really really precious!
The bed looks awesome, looks like good quality and cozy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love DKNY I am addicted to their Jeans!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a cute picture with their little heads poking out.


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

Hahahaaa! Lil noggins in their bed. Cute-cute!
C~


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Now that's precious!! 
That bed looks so comfy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

